# ospite



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Ospite 2 ha detto:


> Da Ospite1 a Ospite2,
> sei tu che vedi i comportamenti di una persona e attribuisci loro un significato.
> Ma sei certa del significato che gli attribuisci? Sei convinta che questi comportamenti siano finalizzati a te e non siano piuttosto agiti perché ne ha voglia ?
> Ti piaceva molto sentirti confusa e desiderata da due partner e ora continui a volerti sentire al centro dei suoi pensieri anche se i fatti non ti confermano questa idea.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

fighissima sta roba del blog!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2011)

Eh sì, molto meglio dei gruppi sociali. Ci sono talmente tante funzioni che non me le ricordo tutte


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Vediamo se riesco ad imparare...così finalmente ho uno spazio tutto per me! Senza inquinare il forum con montagne di off topic no? Bravo Giovanni!:up::up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Intanto, hai imparato come si commentano i blog degli altri?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Se vado su quello di minerva posso mettere un commento, ma non oso, quella mi bastona, invece sul tuo non mi appare la possibilità di mettere invia commento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Ora vado a vedere cosa c'è col mio ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Avevo disabilitato i commenti nel mio profilo 

Riprova ora ...


----------

